

Work or Stay at Home?  Save Money By Not Having a Job - vlad
http://feeds.fool.com/~r/usmf/foolwatch/~3/153831520/work-or-stay-at-home.aspx

======
vlad
If you don't have a job, you don't have a Starbucks habit, gas expenses, ATM
withdrawals, fare, car, car insurance, parking, eating out, convenience foods,
housekeeping, lawn maintenance, mortgage, house, children, child care, dry
cleaning, professional clothing, commuting times, high tax brackets.

